# I converted! Come see!



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

To the world of live plants! I ordered some live plants & snails from canadianaquatics, and they arrived today~! They gave me tons of extra hornwort! So, these are all 5 of my tanks with recently added Vallisneria and Hornwort. Some frogbit was thrown in too  Indian Almond Leaves are in there as well. No tannins yet.

*My moms 5g in her office:*









*My 5g in my room:*









*One of the 10g's:*









*Other 10g:*









*The 14g with 4 Bronze Cores and of course my betta:*
*







*

*How do you guys like it? *


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They all look VERY nice! Great job!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice, I shall try this Canadian Aquatic site sometime. 

You're tanks look so much more organized than mine, I just threw in all the plants in mine and said "Kay finished, done."


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Micho said:


> Very nice, I shall try this Canadian Aquatic site sometime.
> 
> You're tanks look so much more organized than mine, I just threw in all the plants in mine and said "Kay finished, done."


Hehe, if you want details about the site such as shipping costs and whatnot, feel free to contact me. They are super fast replying to emails as well 

Haha, it took me a long time. The cories love the shade the IAL gives them <3 No more tailbiting now I hope!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

How much are plants in general? I buy my plants from Big Al's (sometimes from PetSmart if they're not cover in algae and look dead), and it's really expensive spent $200 on plants. >:


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

they all looks so good!!!! the 5 gallons setting is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous  i wish my dorm room has that much space


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Micho said:


> How much are plants in general? I buy my plants from Big Al's (sometimes from PetSmart if they're not cover in algae and look dead), and it's really expensive spent $200 on plants. >:


Well, the selection isnt great, but if you've got high lighting it would be fine. The hornwort and vallisneria were $25 together, $1/stem for the hornwort (15 stems, I got way more than that), and $3/plant for vallisneria (more than what I ordered too). Not expensive at all IMO. They arrived in great condition, I just threw them in the tanks and didnt see much brown.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

They all look fabulous!


Could you tell me where you got that pink flower in your tank in the last picture?
Id love to get a few of those for my tank c:


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, I agree with emeraldsky, tht flower is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I got it at Petland :3 I hated it for the longest time and never used it, but it found a place in my 14g


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

All of them r beautiful!!! U did a wonderful job. I bet those r some really happy Bettas living in those tanks!


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god the 14G looks like a painting! So pretty....


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I want.


----------



## roubidoux (Aug 30, 2011)

I love your tanks! Very Beautiful. The little black tubes--is that some kind of plumbing tubing? PVC? Looks like great little tunnels!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

wowee!! those tanks sure do look amazing! It looks so much more natural and im sure you have lots of happy bettas!!! _*I loooooove the sand in your ten gal, what brand of sand is that and where sis you get it????*_ 0.0

I love live plants but mine got rotten and made the water gross, causing a huge infusoria infestation =(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup, thats black PVC pipe you can get in all sizes at a home imrpovement store! Scrub the labels off best you can with those metal wool scrubbies.

Actually, I hate that sand because everything shows on it, funky algae grows on it, and theres no way to get the funky algae off because you cant gravel vac sand very well. When I can, I'm going to convert back to gravel or do black sand. White sand looks nice the first couple months, but after awhile it just goes kaput LOL

But, I got the sand at Petland. Not sure what brand, however it came in 5lb bags. I'll probably get black from the same brand because it settled fast.

If you get really low-light plants, it's likely that they'll work out if you have flourescent lighting in your tank 

Thanks for all the nice comments you guys!


----------

